# sorry for your misinformation



## Desertrat (Feb 7, 2016)

unfortunately it seems you are misinformed of the purpose of pigeons in dog training. 
It is my standpoint derived from extensive study of dog training practices and conversations with dog trainers and owners that pigeons are used for site training of dogs.
The benefit of pigeons over game birds is that I can use pigeons over and over again and they will return to their coop to be used again at the next training session.
If my desire is to have my dog point and retrieve a bird I will use a game bird that can be readily purchased and then consumed as a wonderful meal after the training.
In training a pointing dog it is never the desire of the handler to have a dog catch and kill a bird. In fact we do all we can to make sure the dogs understand that they cannot catch the bird. They are trained to point the bird so that it can be flushed for the shot, at which point they would be able to make a retrieve.
If you all still feel that I am on the wrong site to get information on how I can make a better home for pigeons that I expect to be with me for their lifetime the please delete me from you database.

Sincerely
Damon Esancy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Frankly... just about everybody here is kind of against the entire concept of "game birds"... and would, if they could, arm said game birds to shoot back.

Pidgey


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I agree with Pidgey. People here think game birds and pigeons are special and should not be used for sport.


----------



## Desertrat (Feb 7, 2016)

I can respect your opinions, however, unless your all vegetarians keep in mind that the steak on your plate would like the same opportunity to shoot you.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Feel free to espouse your thoughts/opinions on any dog training forum that you want. But there is nothing you can say that will win you any friends on this forum. As already stated, this is a pigeon advocacy forum, and per the rules, we will not accept any posts of this nature. I am closing this down.


----------

